# Genki Sudo is a beast!



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Feb 22, 2007)

His technique and reaction time are astounding.


----------



## MattJ (Feb 22, 2007)

Great find. I love the sequence around 2:40 or so.  A seminar on positional control.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Feb 22, 2007)

In addition to being a great technician, he's in phenom shape; comes on strong with an intensity that gets the heart rate pounding, and most guys can't match that for long without sucking wind and losing perspective on position, possibility, and liability.

D.


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 22, 2007)

He's got a great triangle and hip positioning among other things.


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 22, 2007)

Check out him and Royler Gracie scramble..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXgd6qCsWdQ&mode=related&search=


----------



## Blindside (Feb 23, 2007)

I was very disapointed to hear that he retired, he was certainly one of the most entertaining to watch, and that he actually had the skills to back up his ring wackiness.  

Lamont


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Feb 23, 2007)

Blindside said:


> I was very disapointed to hear that he retired, he was certainly one of the most entertaining to watch, and that he actually had the skills to back up his ring wackiness.
> 
> Lamont


 
He retired?  Damn I'm late on that one.  When did that happen?


----------



## Blindside (Feb 23, 2007)

On the New Year after winning his last fight, apparently it was a surprise to everyone.


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Feb 23, 2007)

Go Out On Top Baby!


----------



## Empty Hands (Feb 23, 2007)

His speed and ability to move around his opponents' bodies was remarkable.  Thanks!


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Feb 23, 2007)

Blindside said:


> On the New Year after winning his last fight, apparently it was a surprise to everyone.


 
Damn.  A true loss for the sport.  He was one of the unique ones.


----------



## The Elemental (Feb 24, 2007)

Kenpojujitsu3 said:


> Damn. A true loss for the sport. He was one of the unique ones.


 
I know, and when I already listed him as my third favorite MMA fighter right behind Fedor and Sakuraba.


----------

